# Way to test something for safety?



## Castro235 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi everyone, I was curious about something for future reference.

If you have something, specifically a plastic toy or model you would love to include in an aquarium in the future, is there any way to test it to make absolutely sure it would indeed be safe for your aquarium?

Perhaps filling a two tanks side by side with ONLY water and testing them for several days to ensure consistency, then introducing said object into one of the tanks, and continuing to test both tanks for a period of time?

I don't know if there is anything specific or even possible to look for rising in the water, and if there is anything to check for in the ingredients used in the molds/figures for safety, but even checking all of that and having something appear safe, it seems the possibility tor exposure to something else would still be quite high.

There are a few things I could love to include in my aquarium when I am in better shape to set one up, so I would love to know if it's possible to check them for safety!

Thanks alot,
Anthony


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey Anthony, if you are adding things like driftwood yes you can test how much that amends your pH and KH. If you add Ammonia rich water you can test for that as well.
However if it comes to let's say the happy meal toy when the paint somewhat dissolves int he water and leaks toxins back into your tank you can not measure for that with your avg home liquid test kit. And that's where things get dangerous, you can't see it, you can't smell it and next thing you know you got dead fish for apparently 'no reason'. Aquatic decor made specifically for under water set ups like plastic plants from Tetra, these are safe but your avg made in china cheap kits toys ...you couldn't pay me to add these to my tank.

Safest solution: Use natural stuff, river rocks, live plants, bogwood etc


----------



## Castro235 (Mar 4, 2010)

Angel079 said:


> Hey Anthony, if you are adding things like driftwood yes you can test how much that amends your pH and KH. If you add Ammonia rich water you can test for that as well.
> However if it comes to let's say the happy meal toy when the paint somewhat dissolves int he water and leaks toxins back into your tank you can not measure for that with your avg home liquid test kit. And that's where things get dangerous, you can't see it, you can't smell it and next thing you know you got dead fish for apparently 'no reason'. Aquatic decor made specifically for under water set ups like plastic plants from Tetra, these are safe but your avg made in china cheap kits toys ...you couldn't pay me to add these to my tank.
> 
> Safest solution: Use natural stuff, river rocks, live plants, bogwood etc


Well, what I am actually aiming at is several plastic model kits, the ones that the plastics are molded in the color, so there is 0 paint involved, and have no metal parts involved either.

I know it would be ill-advised, especially with paints, but I wasn't sure if there was any possibility of testing plastics/rubbers that are molded in the color avoiding the possibility of paint dissipation by chance.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

If you have a whole commercial Lab as siting you there - You can test for anything you want  If you have your avg hobbyist liquid combo test kit...not so much


----------



## Castro235 (Mar 4, 2010)

Angel079 said:


> If you have a whole commercial Lab as siting you there - You can test for anything you want  If you have your avg hobbyist liquid combo test kit...not so much


But there aren't a few specific things to test for?

I know I would need to see if possible to get kits to test for a few specific things, but I wasn't sure if anyone happened to know what might exist to test for if not listed in the ingredients.

I know it was a longshot, but figured if anyone knew something about using non-aquarium inteneded plastics in an aquarium, they might be in here and happen to have a word to the wise.


If not they'll just be staying out of my tank, just some things I would love to include if possible!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Personally was this any of my tanks I'd leave it out for safety and find something aqua-safe at the pet store that's resembling what you're looking at there


----------



## Castro235 (Mar 4, 2010)

Angel079 said:


> Personally was this any of my tanks I'd leave it out for safety and find something aqua-safe at the pet store that's resembling what you're looking at there


Gah, I wish I could, what they are is my other passion... Zoids models, unfortunately its just about impossibly to find most of the models, let alone any chance whatsoever of finding something made for aquariums with a resemblence, I've found one or two guides that say most plastic things are safe if they don't have paint, but I'm still quite wary of using them, and I know the only way to actually test it is to use it in an established aquarium, but I really can't deal with the thought of endangering anything just for my selfish desires >.<


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hmm about about setting up a lil tank with your models and some live plants around it? That way you have them under water and some cool plants and don't harm any fish/ inverts?


----------



## Castro235 (Mar 4, 2010)

Angel079 said:


> Hmm about about setting up a lil tank with your models and some live plants around it? That way you have them under water and some cool plants and don't harm any fish/ inverts?


Well, I thought about that, but with the size of them, and wanting to have a decent number of them, I would ideally want them in a 55 gallon or bigger, and I'd never be able to handle having a giant tank like that with just plants lol.

I've got plenty of time to do some digging and research though!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the types of chemicals that plastics might leech into your water would probably be nothing that could be measured with standard aquarium testing kit materials. 

I'm not really familiar with Zoids but if they're pre-manufactured plastic toys, I'd try to get in contact with the manufacturer (although I understand TOMY no longer makes them, or something?) and ask about the type of plastic they use. If they're the type of model that you need to glue together, I wouldn't do it. The glue is likely toxic and would come apart underwater.

But yeah, generally I try to stick with decor manufactured specifically for aquarium use or natural decor (rocks, driftwood, plants, etc.).


----------



## Castro235 (Mar 4, 2010)

iamntbatman said:


> I think the types of chemicals that plastics might leech into your water would probably be nothing that could be measured with standard aquarium testing kit materials.
> 
> I'm not really familiar with Zoids but if they're pre-manufactured plastic toys, I'd try to get in contact with the manufacturer (although I understand TOMY no longer makes them, or something?) and ask about the type of plastic they use. If they're the type of model that you need to glue together, I wouldn't do it. The glue is likely toxic and would come apart underwater.
> 
> But yeah, generally I try to stick with decor manufactured specifically for aquarium use or natural decor (rocks, driftwood, plants, etc.).


Yeah, tomy and hasbro no longer manufacture them, they are models that don't involve any glue, I am almost tempted to contact the makers of the high end master model kits, as those are still regularly in production.

I know theres not much an aquarium test kit would help me with testing, but wasn't sure if there was maybe something specific I could get a test kit for.

Guess I'll see if I can get in contact with any manufacturers.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 8, 2010)

i personally would not add these to my tanks, for the reasons other people already listed.

however, if you wanted to try it, you could possibly coat the figures in clear plumber's sealant. i do not know it for a fact, but i think that could make it safe for your tank's inhabitants. maybe people can comment on that


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

a couple of alternatives,either just have large pics of them in the back-drop or seal them in a non-toxic container and place them in the tank?

Neither would look as good i admit,but its safer for the fish.



Tomsk


----------

